# Remove Apps From Kindle Fire?



## Budge (Nov 9, 2011)

How do you remove apps from the Kindle Fire?  I see someone stated "core" apps cannot be removed.  What are the core apps that get the special treatment?   That can't mean that any app I add cannot be removed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The 'core' apps are the ones that were there that you didn't buy. . .they include words with friends, email, facebook, pulse, and one other, I think.  Oh, ESPN.  Any other apps you have can be removed from the device, but not those.  go to Apps and touch device to see those that are currently downloaded;  touch and hold the app you want off the device.  The option to remove it will come up.


----------



## Budge (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess if you press and hold and it doesn't offer to remove it, things like IMDb and Quickoffice, neither of which aren't going anywhere, they're there for life.  If I touch the "Cloud" and "By Title" combo, I get stuff that must be in the Cloud, like ESPN Score, IMDb, Comics and Quickoffice, and none of those babies are leaving either.


----------

